# Drying rabbit skins.



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

You know I figured this might be the best place to ask about it. After butchering my rabbits I have pelts and was wondering how do I go about drying them?

Farmers only worry during the growing season, but towns people worry all the time.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I assume you plan to tan them at some point. I used stretching boards to dry hides (imagine a 2x6 or 2x8, tapered like a bullet on one end). If you peel them cased you can slide them on the stretcher and clean them off, but rabbit usually comes off pretty clean from the get go.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you slit the belly of the hide you can tack them on a piece of plywood with some pushpins or even staples. A wire muskrat stretcher should work if you skin them cased.


----------



## Llamallass (Aug 5, 2013)

The best thing for rabbit skins is denatured alcohol. If you submerge a rabbit skin in denatured alcohol it will be tan the next day.


----------

